
The Hypocrisy of Elon Musk - drbrian
https://medium.com/@drbrian3000/the-hypocrisy-of-elon-musk-c101cf5df85b#.xftvieqev
======
tradersam
This article doesn't seem like it has a point. The main punch of the article:

> He does not want to save humanity but mainly cares about his very own
> success and ambitions no matter at what price and how many people will
> suffer as a result.

Little to no evidence supports this. Ambitious founders (ex: Steve Jobs) often
push their employees hard to make equally ambitious goals happen. It is part
of the job.

~~~
fulfillaneed
This is a poorly made, ideologically driven hit piece on Elon Musk. Either
support popular politics or get shit flung at you.

